# Thyroglobulin levels and cancer............



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin levels and thyroglobulin doubling time independently predict a positive 18F-FDG PET/CT scan in patients with biochemical recurrence of differentiated thyroid carcinoma

Read more: http://www.mdlinx.com/radiology/new...oma-thyroglobulin-doubling-time#ixzz2Tpye4V00


----------

